# Laco Good for Smaller Wrist?



## thomasec (Jul 14, 2010)

I really like the classic, simple style of Laco watches (specifically the Pilot Miyota), but my wrists roughly 6.25", and I'm worried that most of the models will look a little awkward on me.

Can anyone recommend a Laco model for smaller wrists? Does anyone have a similar size wrist and wear the Pilot Miyota?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steve_NW (Apr 20, 2010)

ive got a 36mm quartz and the 42mm Miyota i will try and post pics later


----------



## thomasec (Jul 14, 2010)

Steve_NW said:


> ive got a 36mm quartz and the 42mm Miyota i will try and post pics later


Thanks so much!

Do they look roughly the same in person? It's hard to tell from the images on Laco's website:

Pilot A 36 Quartz:










Pilot A auto. Miyota:


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to WUS, thomasec!

I think a 42mm Laco will fit your wrist. My wife's wrist is slightly smaller than yours, and one of her watches is a 42mm Laco.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Roughly the same ? Hmmmmmm. Maybe but the 42mm Miyota looks better due to the crown.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

The watch head is not very big and would be fine on a smaller wrist. The pilot band is pretty bulky though and may look a bit big.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

The above suggestions are fine providing you don't mind quartz powered watches. Personally I would never buy one which is why I think there might be a better option for you: the new 36 mm automatic that uses an ETA 2824-2 (ref. 861637). It has a logo/date-free dial and the same crown as the Miyota. And, unlike the Miyota models, this one is currently available from Laco's online store and comes with a more conventional strap...


----------



## thomasec (Jul 14, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> The above suggestions are fine providing you don't mind quartz powered watches. Personally I would never buy one which is why I think there might be a better option for you: the new 36 mm automatic that uses an ETA 2824-2 (ref. 861637). It has a logo/date-free dial and the same crown as the Miyota. And, unlike the Miyota models, this one is currently available from Laco's online store and comes with a more conventional strap...


Thanks for the input, but that particular model is significantly out of my price range. It's certainly good info for the future though.

I didn't realize that the strap on the Miyota was going to be so bulky. Is it possible to order the head with a smaller strap? Are there any listed on Laco's site that you would recommend for a less bulky look?


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

thomasec said:


> T Is it possible to order the head with a smaller strap? Are there any listed on Laco's site that you would recommend for a less bulky look?


Yeah the strap that comes on the miyota and a bunch of the Laco pilot watches is more like a leather bracelet, when its on the watch its a closed loop. It certainly looks the part and it's quite comfortable once it softens up but it does end up being about as thick as 2-3 nice leather bands so I'd imagine it could be a bit much for a smaller wrist.

Also I have about a 7in wrist and I have it on the tightest adjustment without it being super tight.

Any of the normal leather bands on the laco site would be less bulky and I think they have different lengths for the standard bands as well.

I don't know if you can order the watch with a different strap instead, but worst case scenario you could order a different one with the watch and sell whichever one you don't like as much.


----------



## Steve_NW (Apr 20, 2010)

hope these help a little, i wear the 36mm because i like a mid size watch while at work. For casual wear its the 42mm every time, i have small wrists also.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

All three modern Laco watches I ordered from Laco came with the closed replica strap, and a more conventional one.
I am not sure if all watches from Laco come so well equipped!


----------



## thomasec (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe how helpful everyone here has been. 

After seeing Steve_NWs' pics, I'm definitely going to go with the Miyota. I'll try and post pics once it gets here.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I am sure you will enjoy your Laco.


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

elizabeth13 said:


> Hi
> 
> The wrist curl is a weight training exercise for developing just the wrist flexor muscles of the forearm. It is therefore an isolation exercise. Ideally, it should be done in combination with the "reverse wrist curl" (also called wrist extension) to ensure equal development of the wrist flexor and wrist extensor muscles.
> Wrist curls can be performed with a dumbbell or with both hands holding a barbell. To perform a seated wrist curl, the lifter should be seated on a bench with his knees bent and the forearm(s) resting on the thigh, or with forearms on a bench and hands hanging of the edge. The palm should be facing up and the hand should be free to move completely up and down. At the starting point, the wrist should be bent back so that the fingers are almost pointing down at the floor. In a steady motion, the lifter should raise the weight by using the forearm muscles to bring the hand up as far as possible. The forearm itself should remain resting on the thigh. Then the weight should be slowly lowered back down to the starting point.
> ______________________________________________________________


:-d:-d:-d

Reasons to work out:
[X] Health
[X] Women
[X] Strength
[ ] Laco???
b-)


----------

